# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [28-09-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v4.8 - FREE Mi Auth Server, Vivo New Security...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v4.8* *The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*          *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM/Diag + Flash Mode
- Backup / Restore QCN 
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable / Restore Locks for Encrypted Userdata
 - Motorola Boot Repair
- Xiaomi EDL Locked Device Service 
- Bootloader Unlock in EDL Mode for some Xiaomi Devices
- One Click Root for Qualcomm Generic Devices
- Forensic Functions (Read Contacts / Messages in EDL Mode)
- Save Read Contacts to vCard Format
 - One Click Lock Reset for Vivo Phones *without USERDATA LOSS* (Encrypted Userdata)
- Factory Method for Format FS
- EDL Authentication using Xiaomi Auth App (Service Account Required)
- Xiaomi Wipe EFS in Sideload Mode
 - Xiaomi IMEI Repair for RSA Protected Phones
 - Xiaomi Boot Loader Unlock
- Unique Method for Vivo Reset Locks for Protected Devices - *NEW!!!*
- Xiaomi EDL Auth Using UMT Server - *NEW!!!*     _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._  _Added:_  *Alcatel*
- One Touch Pixi 3 (9007A)  *Huawei*
- Honor 8C (BKK-AL10)
- Honor Play 8C
- MediaPad T1 8.0 (S8-107U)
- Y7 (TRT-LX2)
- Y7 Prime 2019 (LDN-L21)  *Lenovo*
- K10 (K10e70)
- Yoga Tab 3 8.0 (YT3-850F)  *Nokia*
- TA-1029  *OnePlus*
- 2 (A200x)  *Wiko*
- View 2 (W-C800)   *Vivo Raset Locks (Data Safe)* - *Unique and Exclusive Method*
- Updated Vivo Heuristic Method
- Reset Locks Without Data Loss for Secured Phones
- Format Userdata for Secured Phones
- Bootloader Unlock for Secured Phones
- This method is firmware dependent
- If model is not listed, select Firmware and Loader manually
- Tested on Y95, V11 Pro etc.     *Added UMT Server for MI Auth*
- Server is Beta Test
- 2 Credits per user
- *FREE* for Testing Period      _Special Thanks to:_
- GsmKotla
- MAYUR-9595
- lathik
- raisalina
- toekarafou
- zeroualot_7      _ It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...   SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR MORE THAN 3 YEARS      WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                                          ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK       LABEL  /       BOX.    WE    DO     NOT         ENDORSE    OR              ENCOURAGE   ESN  /     MEID /    IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS        ILLEGAL.        USER  IS      SOLE               RESPONSIBLE  FOR     ANY    ILLEGAL       ACTIVITY      DONE  WITH        USE  OF        FEATURES         PROVIDED          IN OUR       SOFTWARE,  NOT        LIMITED TO      ESN   /    MEID /         IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.  _ * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA :: * _  How to Download:_ *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!*_
-_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_   _ * PLEASE          DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY                                   POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND              SUPPORTED         MODELS.       ANY     OFF       TOPIC     POST WILL BE       DELETED*

----------

